# Pernod and her Shadow



## LuvaBun (Jan 19, 2007)

Well, seeing as how we now have a new bunny, Ithought I'd start a new blog. I didn't know how to put theposts already written about Shadow on here, so this is the link to howI got him. Thank you for all you comments on him 

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=9505&amp;forum_id=6&amp;page=9

Last night, we put Pernod in her cage (much to her annoyance) and letShadow have a run around the lounge. He had a great time exploring, andmarking, everything. There was a trail of poop the length of the wallof China. And, may I say, *massive* poops :shock:. I suppose thebigger the bunny, the bigger the poop!!! 

Pernod was like a thing possessed in the cage, so after about 20 mins,I put him back in - or should I say tried to put him back in. It tookme over half an hour. Every time I gor near him, he did a half jump andran off, shaking his head in a mini binky. Eventually he flopped and Igot him in!

This morning, he had his vet check up, and he is just fine. He weighsjust under 8 and a half pounds, so a little light for a New Zealand(9-11 lbs). He had his nails cut and was very well behaved. He is nowchilling out on the landing, and Pernod is quite relaxed downstairs.When john gets in, we may try and see how they get on. Will let youknow . Oh, and I'll try and get some pics soon.

Jan


----------



## Haley (Jan 19, 2007)

Sounds like he is settling in nicely! 

I know what you mean about those big poops! :sweep...

All of mykids are under 5 lbs, and this biggie girl that Imfostering is about the same size as Shadow. Its weird to see those bigpoops when youre used to thetiny ones!

Heres hoping bonding goes well. Im sure Pernod will be so happy to have a buddy again once she gets used to the idea.


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 19, 2007)

Should I take pictures of Tiny's poops??? 

I'm so happy for you and I love the name Shadow. I was really hopingyou would wind up getting another bun - not that you can ever replacethe one you lost....but it can help to ease the pain...

Peg*

LuvaBun wrote:*


> There was a trailof poop the length of the wall of China. And, may I say, *massive*poops :shock:. I suppose the bigger the bunny, the bigger the poop!!!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jan 19, 2007)

Awww he sounds like such a sweetie!! I reallyhope him and Pernod get along well, I'm sure she'll fall for hischarms!Any pics of the handsome man?


----------



## katt (Jan 19, 2007)

i know about the poops! when we had bruno, a big flemmi boy, it was like a trail of milk-duds were-ever he went


----------



## Bangbang (Jan 20, 2007)

Looking forward to getting to know Shadow andcontinuing to hear about Pernod! Fingers crossed sometime in the futureyou will be able to post Pernod loves/tolerates Shadow photos!! 
urplepansy:Lara and Bangbang


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 20, 2007)

OK, now to update. Last night, Pernod had calmeddown a little, and she and Shadow were sniffing through the cage. SoJohn and I decided to have the first intruduction. It lasted about aminute and didn't go well. The fur flew, and Pernod got me onmy finger - the same finger she bit last August :?. So that was thatfor last night.

Today, I was at work, but John let Shadow go out in the back garden,and he loved it (Pernod was inside). He stayed out foraround 3 hours, having a good old explore. Tonight, we tried anotherbrief bonding in a different area, with the same result . I guess itis going to be a long haul.

I was re-reading about Nadia's trials with Misty and Charlie, andPernod soundsSimilar to Misty (although she doesn't attack usunless we get in the way), and look atthose two now. That hasgiven me great hope and encouragement .

John did manage to get some photos of the new boy, so......





Gotta get clean to go outside






Outside mommy's room






Oohhh, I like it under this tree











Now I gotta clean my feet to go inside (notice the tongue )

Jan


----------



## naturestee (Jan 20, 2007)

What a handsome boy! That's too badthat Pernod doesn't like him yet. You'll just have to showher the light.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jan 20, 2007)

Oh, Jan, he's so pretty! What a gorgeous, shiny coat!

I'm sure Pernod will come around eventually. She just needs a little time to get used to Shadow. 

Have you tried putting them onthediningtable? We've used that before. Youhave to have two peopleto make sure no one tries to jumpoff.


----------



## HoneyPot (Jan 21, 2007)

Don't worry Jan - Pernod will come around. 

Like you said - if Misty and Charlie ended up liking each other, any buns can end up being friends. 

It took me about 5 months total and I forced it. I made herspend time with him in the same room and she spent about 90% of hertime attacking his cage bars for about 2 months and then little bylittle started getting tired of it...

And car rides were what cinched it for me at the end.

____________
Nadia


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jan 21, 2007)

Oh what a beautiful boy he is!:inlove:I'm sure Pernod will warm to him eventually, how could she not?


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 28, 2007)

Well, Shadow has been here 10 days now, and has settled right at home. Unfortunately, the bonding is not going well *at all*. They lay beside each other when one is in the cage and the other out, but as soon as we let them both out, Pernod goes wild. She launches herself at Shadow, and he defends himself. As he is much bigger than Pernod she comes off the worst, and has several small bites. Luckily, they have all scabbed over, and there is no sign of anything wrong with them.

I am sure Shadow just wants to be friends - he never attacks her, just sticks up for himself. I feel sooo bad, because he can&#39;t understand what&#39;s wrong, and Pernod looks totally miserable when he is out and she is in the cage (she has never been in the cage during the day in the 4 years we&#39;ve had her). When I&#39;m at work, she is downstairs and Shadow is upstairs. I even let him have the run of the bedroom, as he is litter trained.

I can&#39;t remember if anyone else here has a New Zealand, but I have to say that Shadow has a lovely nature. He gets upset if he gets told off, but I only have to tell him once if he&#39;s doing something bad (chewing or digging) and he doesn&#39;t do it again. He is very gentle, and loves to cuddle. And is extremely playful - he throws his wicker balls around, runs in and out of the tunnel, and binkies all over the place. John bought him a stuffed toy elephant, which he decided needed a bath - he picked it up, took it to his water bowl and dropped it in :disgust:.

I really hope he and Pernod become friends . However, taking him back is not an option - I&#39;ve fallen for him totally .

More pics - out in the garden again yesterday
















And, not forgetting Pernod 











Jan


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jan 28, 2007)

Aw, Jan. I&#39;m sorry you&#39;re having trouble with Pernod. Maybe she&#39;s just not ready yet. 

Have you tried dabbing vanilla on their necks, then smooshing them together side by side while petting both of them? You&#39;ll need John&#39;s help for that one. 

Shadow is really beautiful and sounds like a real sweetheart. I&#39;m glad he&#39;s settling in so well and behaving himself.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jan 28, 2007)

Look at those beautiful babies!:loveI&#39;m sorry they aren&#39;t getting on very well, I&#39;m sure Pernod will come around in time.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 28, 2007)

I hope you have more luck in the future. Maybe they just need a little time. Shadow is beautiful! Looks alot like my BunBun did, he was an American Blue.


----------



## cheryl (Jan 28, 2007)

Shadow is gorgeous Jan!,and he sounds just so adorable,i love how he dropped his new toy into his water bowl..what a cheeky little guy lol

I&#39;m sure Pernod and Shadow will eventually bond together,Pernod just wants to play &#39;hard to get&#39; for a while

But when they do bond,they are going to make a gorgeous couple!

cheryl


----------



## Michaela (Jan 31, 2007)

Good luck with bonding Jan! Hopefully Pernod will come round

Shadow is so adorable, another member of the black bunny club!:colors: (I really think I should start one of them...)

And Pernod is just beautiful!:inlove:


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 1, 2007)

Thanks everyone . Well, Shadow has mastered the stairs . I was having to carry him up and down, but then I started walking behind him, with my hand under his butt, gently pushing him. He was very wary at first, and would *not* attempt to come down them. Then he very slowly went up on his own, and I swear he looked so pleased with himself . I didn&#39;t think he would try and come down, but he did, and went straight back up, then back down :shock2:. Now he is up them in 3 bounds.

We have also let him have full run of the bedroom. He loves it, and doesn&#39;t try and chew or destroy anything, so I feel I&#39;m able to leave him.

As for the bonding :?. Well, since last weekend, we take them into the kitchen, with me sitting with Pernod on the floor, my hands on her shoulders so I am able to hold and pet her. We let Shadow come up to her, ashe isn&#39;t at all aggressive (John is on hand with the side of the run to put between them if anything goes wrong). So far so good - Pernod makes little grunting/clucky noises and Shadow sniffs at her. We give them a treat afterwards, and make a big fuss of them. At least this is a (very small) step forward. We are keepin everything crossed 

Jan


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 1, 2007)

He is so cute! I love black animals.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Mar 28, 2007)

Jan, how are Pernod and Shadow doing these days?


----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Snuggys Mom :wave:, thanks forasking. I really must try and keep my blog updated - I'm too busyreading everyone else's .

Nothing much has changed I'm afraid :?. When we got back from holiday,we picked them both up at the same time - the rescue is really nearwhere my mom is. I was hoping for a miracle, that Pernod might haverealised Shadow isn't such a bad boy after all, and missed him alittle. No such luck. She hates him just as much . Shereally just wants to rip him to shreads, despite coming off worse.

So, John and I have a routine. While we are out, Pernod has the run ofdownstairs, Shadow has the run of upstairs. If we are in, then wealternate them between going in the garden, running free downstairs orbeing in the cage. Pernod still tries to attack Shadow through the cagebars, but now he tends to mostly ignore - which gets her *moremad*. How *DARE* he ignore her !!!

Shadow now sleeps in our room. I think the cage he was sleeping in wastoo small, so he sleeps on a rug at the bottom of our bed, with his toyelephant. He uses the litter tray on the landing, and is really good.Only once has he decided, at 6am, that he wanted mommy to play, andjumped on the bed and kept digging at me until I got up!!

On the plus side, all Pernod's wounds have healed, although her ear hasa chunk missing, and her fur has grown back in. Whether we will trylater to bond them, I don't know, but things will stay the same for theminute. I will try and get some more photos soon as well.

Jan


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Mar 28, 2007)

*LuvaBun wrote:*


> Shadowsleeps on a rug at the bottom of our bed,with his toy elephant.


Aww, I'll bet that's so cute. 

Glad to hear Pernod's wounds have healed. 

Give them both kisses from me.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Mar 28, 2007)

I'm sorry your not having much look convincingthem to get along.I'm glad Pernod is all healed up though,and Shadow sounds so cute cuddled up with his elephant - I would_love_ to see a picture of that.Hinthint.:tongutwo:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 28, 2007)

Nice to know Pernod has recovered. :bunnydance:

_"now he tends to mostly ignore - which gets her *more mad*"_
The mind games animals can do with each other. :stikpoke

That is why I am terrified if Pebbles wouldn'tget along with a second bunny. She wouldbe the aggressor, and come off worse ifanything happened.
Pebblesdoesn't like our dog,but puts up with his barking. Shewill let me hold her by the dog, but anychance she gets, she will try to box orscratch him with her front paws.
And her litter habits is getting worst. Iwonder if it is the second animal in thehouse.

Rainbows!


----------



## Pipp (Mar 28, 2007)

*Pet_Bunny wrote:*


> That is why I am terrified if Pebbleswouldn't get along with a second bunny.She would be the aggressor, and comeoff worse if anything happened.
> Pebblesdoesn't like our dog,but puts up with his barking. Shewill let me hold her by the dog, but anychance she gets, she will try to box orscratch him with her front paws.
> And her litter habits is getting worst. Iwonder if it is the second animal in thehouse.


Yup, Pipp is bonded to me, and nobunny else will do. Shealways would mark a circle around the cats, I thought she was markingthem as her territory, but she was actually giving them 10 squareinches while claiming the rest of the house as herown. Now she's happy to just have our room as herterritory, but heaven help a cat or a bunny that wanders in.Or a cat or bunny that gets my attention in front of her. 

And Dill will also box or nip at the cats if I pet them in front ofhim. He's an insanely jealous little guy. (I'mflattered!) And their excellentlitter habits meannothing when a cat or a bunny has been in THEIR vicinity.(Right now there's a battle for the couch, talk about a poopfest!) :yuck

I would think Pebbles is bonded to Stanand Pernod is nowbonded to Jan,and they consider the house their territory, soyou may have to send them off with astranger in a strangeland for a week.  Or just dowhat I do -- haveLOTS of bunnies, one (or two) for each room! (Pebbles doesget along with your bunnysitting charge, though, right? Or isit only outside?) 

Anyhoo, good luck to Jan! Hugs and nose pats to all... 

sas  and the gang :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 30, 2007)

*Pipp wrote: *


> Iwould think Pebbles is bonded to Stanand Pernod is now bondedto Jan,and they consider the house theirterritory, (Pebbles does get along with yourbunnysitting charge, though, right? Or is it only outside?)


That's right, the house belongs to Pebbles.She would probably want me to add her name to theland title. :biggrin:

Pebbles doesn't mind the dog barking, as long as he does itin his kennel, in aseparateroom. But she is getting to be anuisance when shedeliberately leaves apee spot in front of her litterboxeverymorning.Thenfor the rest of the day she is fine withher pee.

Cocoa (the friends bunny)is going to stay with us again atthe end of April. I letthemouttogether only when they are outside.Thebig yard is neutralterritory, and Pebbles will startbonding once she gets tired or bored ofchasing poor Cocoa around the yard. Inthe house, they stay in their cages.Pebbles gives everybody the evil eye and watchesevery move Cocoa makes. I just don't wantanyaccidents to happen to either bunnies.
If the situation was more permanent with another bunny, I would attempt a lasting bond if Pebbles would allow it.

*Jan* : Wouldn't you be afraid of stepping on Shadow when you wakeup in the morning? It is still dark when I get up(even with the Daylight Savings Time).

Rainbows! :bunnydance:


----------



## HoneyPot (Mar 30, 2007)

I'm so happy Pernod is all healed up and seemsnot to be too worse for wear. Good routine you have going -I'm going to have to come up with something similar for my devils forthe mean time. 

When I was bonding my two, I just let Misty keep attacking the cage andsame - Charlie just ignored her. After a while, she got boredof attacking the cage. I noticed she would come down, attackfor a shorter and shorter period of time, and then go do her ownthing. Eventually, she would run down, stare him down andmove on. 

I was speaking to woman at the vet the other day who was telling me ittook her two bunnies over a year to decide they liked each other andthen one day they were just best friends.

Who knows, maybe once you stop trying to bond them, they'll come to some kind of truce.

____________
Nadia


----------



## Haley (Mar 31, 2007)

Jan, we need some pictures of beautiful Pernod and her Shadow


----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 31, 2007)

&lt;&lt;her litter habitsis getting worst. I wonder if it isthe second animal in the house.&gt;&gt;


&lt;&lt;there's a battle for the couch, talk about a poop fest!) :yuck&gt;&gt;



Oh yes, litter habits are all forgotten when the two are in the sameroom :disgust:. Shadow poops more than any rabbit I have ever comeacross when he is marking 'his' territory. In ten minutes, you couldn'tsee the carpet for poop, and as fast as I swept it up, the faster hewas pooping :sweep.............. Then Pernod comes out, andshe re-marks everything that he has touched ullhair:.

Pet_Bunny - funny you should mention aboutsteppingonShadow. With him being black, I can't see him at all and ifI have to get up in the night, I have tripped over him once or twice.Fact is, he doesn't bother moving if he sees me coming, and even when Ifall over him, he still lays there :?.

Nadia - yeah, the routine seems to work, but it is quite tiring havingto keep two bunnies happy - I never knew how lucky I was when Pernodand Perry were together. I can't believe that Misty and Charlie havegone back to that, how frustrating!!!! Y'know, I think if I told them*not* to like each other, then they probably would !

Haley - definately going to try and get more pics - if they co-operate 

Jan


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 3, 2007)

OK, seeing as how so many of you haveposted great Easter pics of your bunnies, thought I'd takesome of mine. Huh, who was I trying to kid :disgust:. I thinkthose bunnies in the perfectly posed, dressed up pics must have beendrugged to stay still like that . So my pics are the other side ofthe coin - the "No way am I sitting still surrounded by stupid props"pics!!!
First off, I tried Shadow. Got everything set up - colourful eggs inbasket, nice daffodils (OK, plastic ones), cute little chics that evencheap when you hold them. He lay still long enough for me to pick upthe camera, but not long enough for me to photo him.
Humph, try to fool me with plastic flowers, would you?






And whoever saw a pink egg???






Then I tried Pernod - with no more luck!

Hmmm, can I smell that *other* bunny on these eggs?











I'm outta here - gonna find *that* bunny and destroy him!!!






So, I guess I am going to have to send Easter cards without my two on them :?

Jan


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Apr 3, 2007)

Ohman, theycertainly showed you what they think of photoshoots!


----------



## HoneyPot (Apr 3, 2007)

LOL, those are the best easter photosever! So realistic because I'm sure everyone's bunnies arelike that. haha. I've given up on mine.

____________
Nadia


----------



## The BUNFATHER (Apr 4, 2007)

Dear Jan,

Now those are Easter pictures the way they SHOULD be. A rabbit being allowed to act like a rabbit.

You are a GREAT bunny slave.

Tiny 
The BunFather


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 5, 2007)

Bunfather - only one answer to that -:tongue!!!!! Have you been giving them ideas?!

Well, they did kinda let me get some photos of them today. First off, Pernod, though she was being a bit of a Diva






Cleaning time






Her indignant 'I'm not in the mood for photos' look






Next, Shadow. Having a munch outside






Cheeky boy sticking his tongue out at me :X






And a couple for Michaela - snuggleing with Nellie, his toy elephant, at bedtime 











Hey, Tiny, I think Shadow looks a little like you 

Jan


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 5, 2007)

They are stunningly beautiful, Jan. 

Give them much love and kisses to them for me.


----------



## binkies (Apr 5, 2007)

The attitudes on those kids are just jumping out of the screen! They could be dangerous!


----------



## Haley (Apr 5, 2007)

YAY! Pictures! They are both gorgeous. I wish they would bond, dang it! They would make such a beautiful pair. 

This is my favorite Pernod pic:






Max and Basil said to tell her if she wantsto meetsomereal men (and dutch too!) she can come over to the statesfor a visit. 

PS. Did you ever try car rides for bonding or have you given up? Basil and Max were sworn enemies before the car rides.


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 5, 2007)

Thank you all. I will certainly give them their respective love and kisses .


Haley - I so wish they would bond - even if they don't fall in love,being friends would do. They have both been on car rides, with me inthe back seat with them, but Pernod actually likes being in the car, sodoesn't need a bunny shoulder to lean on at all. A couple of yearsback, I took her and Perry to a Rabbit Welfare day 175 miles away, andcame back the same day. They both loved it :disgust:. I'll tell herthat Max and Basil want to meet her - knowing her she'll probably say'Bring it on'! . 

Jan


----------



## Michaela (Apr 5, 2007)

I love the pictures Jan:bunnyheart, Pernod is asbeautiful as ever. And Shadow my little man!:biggrin: HaveIever mentioned how much I love blackrabbits?:whistling


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Apr 6, 2007)

I love the new pictures, just lookie at Shadowwith his Elephant!:inlove:Also my girlies have the same bedas Pernod, good choice!:thumbup


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 6, 2007)

*Michaela wrote:*


> Have Iever mentioned how much I loveblack rabbits?:whistling


Hmmmm, maybe once or twice 

Ooops, sorry Jess, I thought it was Michaela that metioned the photo ofShadow and his elephant. Anyways, you can have oneeach :sunshine:. Unlike your clever girls, Pernod doesn't use her bed,unless she is having a temper tantrum, then she attacks it :disgust:

Jan


----------



## HoneyPot (Apr 7, 2007)

LOL, Pernod's "I'm not in the mood for photos" look is the same Evil Eye look Misty gives me.

Keep up the picture taking - nice to see Pernod has healed up well.

_________
Nadia


----------



## Michaela (Apr 7, 2007)

*LuvaBun wrote:*


> *Michaela wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Have Iever mentioned how much I love blackrabbits?:whistling
> ...


Hehe, are you sure, I don't remember ever saying that before

I had to take Pebble and Ebony's bed away from them, they wouldn't stoppeeing in it:yuckThey might get it back after they'respayed....I'll have to think about it.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Apr 7, 2007)

*LuvaBun wrote:*


> Unlike your clever girls, Pernod doesn't use herbed, unless she is having a temper tantrum, then she attacks it:disgust:
> 
> Jan




:laugh:You should see their bed at the moment Jan, it's_covered_in mud from where they have been digging. It'sso battered up, bent out of shape and has a bunch of holes in it but idon't have the heart to take it away and get them a new one - they loveit too much!Ruby still grooms it most of the time aswell.:craziness


----------



## Cutiebunny (Apr 7, 2007)

Looking at your Dutch, she is quite big. Fidgetis also a dutch I was wondering how big she will get? Let me know howthe bonding goes because I would not mind company for Fidget. 

Do you find that you have to hoover up after the rabbits?


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 8, 2007)

*Cutiebunny wrote:*


> Looking at your Dutch, she is quite big. Fidget is also adutch I was wondering how big she will get? Let me know how the bondinggoes because I would not mind company for Fidget.
> 
> Do you find that you have to hoover up after the rabbits?


Pernod has always been , ermmm, Chunky . We got her from arescue 4 years ago, and she has always been like that (more of her tolove ). Even the vet said, after her run in with Shadow, that itobviously hadn't put her off her food :?, but didn't say she needed tolose weight. Fidget may not get as big as she is - they should be up to5 lbs but Pernod is , well she's a little more than that . I think weare having more trouble bonding her, because she was deeply bonded toPerry, who passed away in November. They bonded the same day, and werenever apart.

Nadia - Yes, Pernod has healed really well. I can still fell a fewscabs under the fur on her side (where the stitches were) but otherthan that and her re-shaped ear, no lasting damage 

Jess - I love how Ruby loves her bed . If you took it away from themand gave them a new one, they'd probably never forgive you !

Jan


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 8, 2007)

Oh my! He looks so much like Tiny when Tiny wassmaller. I was just now catching up on your blog and going,"OMG...that's Tiny....almost!"

Miss Bea is the one who would be most likely to teach them how to havean attitude...Tiny would give them a little nip and say, "Get along orelse you know mom is gonna lecture you and get involved and we don'twant that...".

I just love Shadow...too bad Texas wasn't closer! We'd have BunFather and BunFather II: The Sequel!

Peg*



LuvaBun wrote: *


> Bunfather - only one answerto that -:tongue!!!!! Have you been giving them ideas?!
> 
> 
> And a couple for Michaela - snuggleing with Nellie, his toy elephant, at bedtime
> ...


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 29, 2007)

Well, Shadow has eventually discovered what thesandpit is for - having *FUN!!* Up until now, he has just hoppedinto it, then hopped back out, but now he found out he can binky and doBunny 500s in it . So, I apologise for the quality of the pics, buttrying to capture a 9 lb bunny binkying and racing around is a bitbeyond my (and my camera') capabilities.

Having a sniff around to get the lay of the land.
















Now forthe Fun !

Binkyyyyyyyy






Race!!!






Then a quick clean up






And relaxxxxx!






And a few of Pernod, who was inside, following the sun around to catch a few rays, before attacking her hay.











 Jan


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Apr 29, 2007)

Super pictures of Shadow in thesandpit. For the binky shots, it doestake alot of practice to capture a good photo. Would yourNikon work better in the sports mode using a higher shutter speed?

Pernod looks so laid back enjoying the warm spring sun.

Rainbows!


----------



## Michaela (Apr 29, 2007)

Wow great pictures Jan!! Shadow as beautiful asever!:hearts He looks like he's having so much fun in his sand pit! AndPernod so pretty, hehe I love how she follows the sun.:sunshine:


----------



## HoneyPot (Apr 29, 2007)

heehee, littler Miss Pernod looks like she isliving the life of luxury. I'm surprised she wasn't sittingnear a window or something giving Shadow the evil eye in the sand pit.

Have I told you THANKS!!!! for the sandpit idea??Actuallywait... I don't thank you because it's hell to clean up and the bunsuse it as a liter box... but Charlie DEFINITELY thanks you! All hewants to do now is dig.heh.

Nadia


----------



## Haley (Apr 29, 2007)

aww glad to see some new pics!

I wish those two would bond, they would make such a beautiful couple. I guess her heart is with Perry though. Poor Pernod. 

Shadow looks so happy. You really have two wonderfully spoiled bunnies there!


----------



## tailof2rabbits (Apr 30, 2007)

mine, too! i'm a sucker for bunnies with attitude.

there is a revolt in the house as i type. marbles is demanding i set upa sandbox for him and mocha is joining the rally although i'm prettysure she has no idea what it's about.

*
Haley wrote: *


> YAY! Pictures! They are bothgorgeous. I wish they would bond, dang it! They would make such abeautiful pair.
> 
> This is my favorite Pernod pic:


----------



## LuvaBun (May 1, 2007)

Thanks all 

Pet_Bunny - I will have to try some shots in sports mode. Trouble is,by the time I figure out what's what on the camera, the bunnies havefinished doing what they were doing (I'm so slow, that a tortoise wouldhave finished what it was doing !!!)

Nadia - well, as long as Charlie is happy, that's the main thing .I think your idea of putting your box inside a larger one is the way togo - I'm jut pleased mine is outside!

Haley - I definately think that Pernod won't bond with another bunnybecause she still 'loves' Perry. My vet even said something along thoselines. Something strange, though - I was cleaning a framed picture ofPerry and had it propped up on the floor, and when I looked, Pernod waslicking it, and then she lay beside it. I didn't have the heart to moveit, and she lay beside it for a couple of hours 

Jan


----------



## Snuggys Mom (May 1, 2007)

*LuvaBun wrote:*


> Something strange, though - I was cleaning a framed pictureof Perry and had it propped up on the floor, and when I looked, Pernodwas licking it, and then she lay beside it. I didn't have the heart tomove it, and she lay beside it for a couple of hours


:bigtears:

Oh, that just makes me cry. Poor Pernod. 

Those are some great pics you posted. LOVED the Shadow binky shot!


----------



## tailof2rabbits (May 3, 2007)

jan, i read your may 1 post soon as it wasposted and i wanted to reply but somehow i ended up staring at a blankmessage screen for a long time, until finally i had to close it. itbroke my heart and there were no words. i can only imagine how you feltseeing that. and dear, sweet pernod... please give her hugs and kissesfrom us. -lisa


----------



## dajeti2 (May 3, 2007)

:bigtears:Oh Jan, Pernod grooming andsnuggling Perry's picture just broke my heart. Maybe you cangetPernod a picture for herself?


----------



## LuvaBun (May 3, 2007)

I know, it really upset me too. Don't let anyoneEVER tell me that rabbits don't have feelings, because I can see justby watching her how much she misses Perry. It was my mistake inthinking that she was lonely for another bunny - which is why we gotShadow. Now I realise she was lonely and missing only one bunny -Perry. She will often just sit and stare into space, makinglittle noises, and it breaks my heart.

I also feel so sad for Shadow, because I know he just wants to be herfriend, and I am worried he is lonely too. At the minute, getting afriend for him is not an option (and I wouldnt upset Pernod any more).I don't expect Pernod to ever bond with him, and I won't push it. I'drather let her think of the 'good times' with Perry. (And yes, Idefinately think she remembers things like that).

Lisa, thanks, I will certainly give her hugs and kisses from you and her Dutchie friends.

Tina (so lovely to see you :hug1) - I think that is a good idea. I maydo a blow up of the original photo, and put it by her cage 

Jan


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (May 3, 2007)

Beautiful pictures Jan, these two are juststunning. Shadow is such a handsome man!:bunnyheartIespecially love this pictureof him!


----------



## jordiwes (Dec 4, 2007)

Inquiring minds want to know... how are Pernod and Shadow doing? Still getting along?


----------



## HoneyPot (Dec 4, 2007)

Yes! We need more bonding updates and a Pernod/Shadow photo fix.

:biggrin2:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Dec 4, 2007)

:nod


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 4, 2007)

:embarrassed:

Ooops, is it _*really*_ so long since I updated???

I will try and add some more photos tomorrow - but, yes, Pernod and Shadow are still friendly and even snuggle sometimes . When John and I were in Canada 2 weeks ago, they stayed at my mum's and shared the spare room. Soooo, when we came home we didn't put Pernod in her cage, and she joined Shadow sleeping in our room.

Now, that may sound cosy, but at 3 am, when they decide it's playtime and do Bunny 500s around the room, then I am NOT a happy Bunny Mommy :X. But, then I catch them cuddling and it melts my heart (yeah, they got me just where they want me ). I will update more tomorrow, but I have to go to bed now 

Thanks for asking 

Jan


----------



## Elf Mommy (Dec 4, 2007)

Eagerly awaits the photos!!!!!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Dec 5, 2007)

Omg Jan - we *need *snuggly bun pictures of those two!:inlove:Give them kisses from their Auntie Jess (and give Shadow one from Millie).:big kiss:


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 5, 2007)

Well, as promised, here a few photos of the happy couple. For anyone missing the saga of the 10 month bonding, these are the links


http://http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=18877&forum_id=1]http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=18877&forum_id=1]http://http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=18877&forum_id=1[/url]

http://http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=25209&forum_id=1]http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=25209&forum_id=1]http://http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=25209&forum_id=1[/url]

http://http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=29440&forum_id=1]http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=29440&forum_id=1]http://http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=29440&forum_id=1[/url]

Pernod has changed completely towards Shadow, and often does DBF right beside him. They do spend a few hours a day apart, but the time they have together is really good. And, I have to say, my life is soooo much easier not having to keep them separate, sharing time out etc. 







At first, keeping their distance






Getting a little closer ..






..closer still






"Pleeeeeaaasse groom me"






"Oh, OK then"

And a few cuddles (sorry, didn't change the red eye)
















I have to say that I NEVER thought this would happen. Nadia, I was encouraged to keep on trying because of the wait you had to bond Misty with Charlie. And I really think Millie was the catalyst that made Pernod realise that maybe Shadow wasn't so bad after all.

Our next major challenge, is getting them both over to Canada in January - but I shall post about that later, cos at the minute the stress of it is driving me MAD!!!

Jan


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Dec 5, 2007)

Oh I think I have just fainted from the bunny cuteness!:shock2:Jan, those pictures are adorable! I'm so so so happy those two have finally made friends,:weee: what little loves they are!:inlove:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Dec 5, 2007)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> I have to say, my life is soooo much easier not having to keep them separate, sharing time out etc.



They look so good together.

You give me inspiration and hope that Pebbles and Bebe will bond sometimes. Right now life is not soooo easy having to keep them separate in their own cages and different run times. The basement run is a war zone with poops and pee all over the place.

Well I need Pernod and Shadowover here, to be the catalyst for Pebbles and Bebe to start getting along with each other.


----------



## naturestee (Dec 5, 2007)

:inlove:

Could they come over here and smack Oberon upside the head? He and Fey get along well enough, but he's still too pushy to try having them live together again. At least they can play together just fine.


----------

